# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  आपका सिस्टम : आसान सी बात है  यहा आपको  आपके pc की डिटेल्स देनी  है |

## Dark Rider

यहा आपको  आपके pc की डिटेल्स देनी  है ताकि अन्य दोस्तों कुछ और जानकारी मिल सके मेरे सिस्टम की जानकारी यह है

----------


## Dark Rider

राजीव अब तो खुश तो बहुत होंगे तुम ...............है इ

----------


## badboy123455

*ये जानकारी मिलेगी कहा कंप्यूटर में*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *ये जानकारी मिलेगी कहा कंप्यूटर में*


इसकी मदद से दे दीजिए 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy



इस तरह से मिलेगी

----------


## jai 123

इस प्रकार का एक सुत्र आपने बनाया था दोनो ही एक जैसे लग रहे है सुत्र बनाने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> इस प्रकार का एक सुत्र आपने बनाया था दोनो ही एक जैसे लग रहे है सुत्र बनाने के लिए धन्यवाद


हा वो सॉफ्टवेर के लिए था और यह hardware के लिए लेकिन दोनों हो ही खास सपोर्ट नही मिला है , वैसे यह राजीव के लिए बनाया है |

----------


## Rajeev

अरे यार मुझे नहीं पता था की तुम मेरे PM का जवाब देने के लिए एक सूत्र ही निर्माण कर दो गे |
मुझे क्षमा कर देना गुस्से में तुमसे अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग कर गया |
इसके लिए तहे दिल से क्षमा मांगता हू |
आज मैं जान गया की तुम क्या कर सकते हो अपने मित्रों के लिए मुझे गर्व है की तुम मेरे मित्र हो |
बस मेरा मित्रता का आमंत्रण स्वीकार कर लेना |
कृपा करना |
धन्यवाद :group-dance:

----------


## Rajeev

वैसे आप बधाई के पात्र है इसलिए मेरी और से रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे |
धन्यवाद :group-dance:

----------


## Dark Rider

क्या कोई इस सूत्र में आएगा भी , थोडा सा ही काम करना है दोस्तों

----------


## Rajeev

> क्या कोई इस सूत्र में आएगा भी , थोडा सा ही काम करना है दोस्तों


फिक्र मत करे मनोज जी मैं ही योगदान देता हू क्युकी ये सूत्र तो अपने मेरे PM का उत्तर देने के लिए निर्माण किया है तो मेरा भी फ़र्ज़ है ना की इस सूत्र में योगदान करू |

----------


## Rajeev

ये रही मेरे सिस्टम की जानकारी

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये रही मेरे सिस्टम की जानकारी


अच्छा काम किया ब्रो |

----------


## Rajeev

> अच्छा काम किया ब्रो |


अब तो गुस्सा थूक दो और मेरा मित्रता का आमंत्रण स्वीकार कर ले |

----------


## Rajeev

ये दूसरा वाला

----------


## The White hat Hacker

मेरा भी देख लो मित्र

----------


## mzone420

मेरा भी देखो---

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

.......................

----------


## ALBD10

> राजीव अब तो खुश तो बहुत होंगे तुम ...............है इ


हेइ साला,,, आज खुश तो बहुत होगे तुम हएई.
अरे खुश क्यों न हो भाई "*भगवान् का दिया हुवा सब कुछ है मेरे पास*" 
:group-dance::mango:

----------


## ALBD10

> इसकी मदद से दे दीजिए 
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
> 
> 
> 
> इस तरह से मिलेगी


रेपो कैसे देते है मित्र मुझे मालुम नहीं है अगर +++++++ लिखना रेपो देना हुआ तो ये लीजिये रेपो +++++++++++++++++
सराह्निये योगदान है

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> क्या कोई इस सूत्र में आएगा भी , थोडा सा ही काम करना है दोस्तों


कुछ मेरे लायक सेवा हो तो बताइएगा...........

----------


## swami ji

हम तो हे भाई ....लगे रहो /....

----------


## Dark Rider

शुक्रिया .....................

----------


## itali

मेरे लैपटाप की की भी डिटेल्स ले लो........

----------

